# Nice ga buck I got this am



## Huntingposted (Sep 15, 2013)

Shot in north ga 8 am


----------



## Thereelmccoy (Sep 15, 2013)

Awsome opening day anywhere.


----------



## Big Foot (Sep 15, 2013)

Dang straight it is....great work - great deer!


That's bow hunting on Max volume


----------



## philtuts (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome man. Give us the story!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Sep 15, 2013)

That's a great buck!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 15, 2013)

very nice!!!


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## albaraptor (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice buck


----------



## serenityseeker (Sep 15, 2013)

Absolutely awesome. What are you holding in the pic?


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 15, 2013)

serenityseeker said:


> Absolutely awesome. What are you holding in the pic?



Awesome x2!! That's a bottle of Bowhunters Fatal Obsession he's holding....


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome!!  Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 15, 2013)

serenityseeker said:


> Absolutely awesome. What are you holding in the pic?



Looks like BFO!


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice buck Huntingposted!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 15, 2013)

Whew wee! That's a good'un!!


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats. On a fine buck


----------



## Tracker1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Good deer!


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice Buck!!!! Glad the BFO works for ya!


----------



## B Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## oldenred (Sep 15, 2013)

That's just a beautiful buck. Congrats man


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats on a beautiful buck!


----------



## Judge (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats!  Looks like a big ole hole in his side


----------



## BowHard (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## flgahunter114 (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Buckfever (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice buck! Congratulations.


----------



## Hunterg (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## mickyu (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice buck man. Congrats!!! Way to start it off.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats a dang niceun !     ....What role did the BFO play or do you just like carrying it around.


----------



## NortonZ7 (Sep 15, 2013)

Great deer! Congrats!


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice buck.  Congrats.


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 15, 2013)

Way to go.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Great buck!


----------



## SWWTV (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome buck


----------



## southerndraw (Sep 15, 2013)

Good job...


----------



## Huntingposted (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. The I used the BFO as my cover scent also sprayed on some bushes. Been watching this deer since may 2013


----------



## Huntingposted (Sep 15, 2013)

*Pics*

Velvet


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Sep 15, 2013)

congrats brother that's a good one !


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 15, 2013)

awesome deer man what county was he killed in i'd enter him into the truck buck contest


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice buck!


----------



## andrewechols31 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## BuckinFish (Sep 15, 2013)

Great buck, nice job!  Love the darker antlers!


----------



## Broken Tine (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats!  Love the color.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 15, 2013)

Love the chocolate horns, congrats!


----------



## Stumper (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome buck, congratulations!


----------



## davidhelmly (Sep 15, 2013)

Congratulations on a beautiful buck!!!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 15, 2013)

Beauty! Congrats! And great shot too!


----------



## coondog96 (Sep 15, 2013)

Super nice. Mind if I ask what county??


----------



## BMCS (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats. Nice Buck


----------



## ReelAffair (Sep 15, 2013)

Yep, that's a nice one, congrats!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## kawiguy08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome buck. Congrats.


----------



## pnome (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome buck!  Congrats!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 15, 2013)

Heck yeah! Congrats!


----------



## jjh105 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## string music (Sep 15, 2013)

Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## South Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice congrats.


----------



## EGlock86 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hellava buck right there ...nice shot


----------



## WhitfieldBoy83 (Sep 15, 2013)

What county? And congrats!


----------



## nosfedgta (Sep 15, 2013)

That is an awesome deer! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 15, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice buck what county


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome buck man!


----------



## stuckbuck (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## movesatlanta (Sep 16, 2013)

Great Buck!


----------



## satchmo (Sep 16, 2013)

Great buck!!!


----------



## Jasper (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful buck. Congrats!


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 16, 2013)

Fine buck right there for sho !!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Very nice...*

Give us a story of how it went down.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 16, 2013)

great buck and great opening day!


----------



## wareaglejim (Sep 16, 2013)

now that's the way to start off the year! Sweet buck there.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 16, 2013)

X2 on story


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats on a fine buck !!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 16, 2013)

Coach30458 said:


> Nice.  Anyone know why some deer have such dark horns?  I noticed in our area they seem to be really dark like that.



I think maybe it's because they don't get as angry at trees. 
I think the bucks that have the really white antlers are rubbing trees a lot more and a lot harder than the dark-antlered ones. That's just what I've been told, I could be way off...

x3 on the story, let's hear it.....


----------



## Moose Master (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats! Great buck!!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice, congrats to you


----------



## Broncobird (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats!! Very nice!!


----------



## t8ter (Sep 16, 2013)

nice


----------



## DuckArrow (Sep 16, 2013)

That is a nice buck. Congrats


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome buck, congrats


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrads big o good 1.I hear diet and genetics play s a
 role in chocoate racks


----------



## mackman (Sep 17, 2013)

*Good shot!*

Looks like a good kill


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats on an impressive rocking stud of a N. GA bow whitetail.


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Sep 20, 2013)

Great buck man. Good shot too. I killed one myself, and now im waiting for something like that to walk in front of me (hopefully)


----------



## frdstang90 (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, great buck


----------



## Hoyt66 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Buck*

Great Buck and gotta love opening day kill. Awesome!


----------

